

The Pirate Bay is Now Blocked in UK - zuralski
http://www.siteblocked.org/piratebay.html?accessurl=dGhlcGlyYXRlYmF5Lm9yZw==&urlclassname=cGlyYXRlIGJheQ==

======
samstave
Its available in the US.

Can you get to <http://194.71.107.15>

